# Traeger owners - New 180 degree Thermostats on EBAY startng $69.00



## wingman (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been seeing the 180 degree thermostats on ebay going for betweem $69 and $90. I have the 225 degree but picked up a 180 for $72 + $10 shipping. PGO is selling them for a sale price of $179. I have found a few for $149 but this is a great deal. These are new units. 

Here is a link to the Treager stuff. you will see a few from the same seller.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=tra....c0.m270.l1313


----------

